# Steam Ship Arabia



## black85vette (May 14, 2010)

We are in Kansas City and today visited the museum of the Steam Ship Arabia. Short version of the story: It sank, the river changed its channel and in the 80's 5 guys found it 45 ft deep in a corn field and salvaged 200 tons of cargo that sank with it. They have it on display at the museum. Thought you guys might like to see some of the engine pieces (now why would I think that??)

Sorry, I only had my phone camera with me but go have a look at the web site to see more.

http://www.1856.com/


----------



## SBWHART (May 15, 2010)

Great link just read the it all through very interesting.

Thanks for showing

Stew


----------



## radfordc (May 15, 2010)

I started flying ultralights in Kansas City in the mid-90s. One day flying over the fields along the river I spotted a strange looking depression in a corn field. It turned out to be the last visible remains of the Arabia excavation. Its totally gone now.

Charlie


----------



## Dan Rowe (May 15, 2010)

The shot of the doctor engine in front of the boilers is very cool. I will have to put that on my list of places to see.

Dan


----------

